# xorg fatal server error

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti sto ancora cercando di installare gentoo sul mio portatile....allora ho installato xorg ma quando il comando startx non parte mi da un errore

```
 

loading extension GLX

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(EE) 

Please consult the the X.Org Faundation support ecc.
```

qualcuno sa darmi una mano?  :Sad:   grazie in anticipo....

----------

## doom555

Che scheda video utilizzi?

dovresti allegare il contenuto di /var/log/Xorg.0.log o forse è sufficiente:

```
$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## The_strange

ati radeon HD 3470

comunque mi dice che è fallito il caricamento del modulo  vesa,fbdev  e modesetting

ecco:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file

```

ho provato a cercare il file xorg.conf ma non l'ho trovato mi sa che non ce l'ho...

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

sembra che manchi il supporto a KMS nel kernel (Kernel Mode Setting)

forse Questo post può esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## 64

The_strange,

per gli errori da te segnalati relativi a "vesa" e "fbdev", se puo' esserti utile, in un precedente topic dal titolo "X non parte",  con l'output evidenziato sotto, 

```

(EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
```

xdarma ha scritto:

Sembra che ti manchino i driver di Xorg, non del kernel. 

ecco il link: http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQrAIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.gentoo.org%2Fviewtopic-t-842357-start-0.html&ei=YAXAUcHNEI307AbEq4DgBw&usg=AFQjCNGAL0GvCayX5uJFk1EHATreIWJ9bg&sig2=UHFGkns-cfwDi2aKlYtkgw&bvm=bv.47883778,d.ZGU&cad=rja

The_strange,

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev e x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa risultano installati?

----------

## The_strange

provato ma niente non mi fa più configurare il kernel mi dice che c'è stato un bug durante la compilazione

ora provo come ha detto 64...vi faccio sapere

----------

## sabayonino

nel make.conf metto sempre 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa <altro>"
```

dove <altro> potrebbe essere il drivers che si intende compialre per la propria scheda grafica (SiS,nvidia,intel,nouveau  etc...) ed automaticamente nella compialzione dei drivers di xorg si prende quello che gli serve

ma Vesa ed fbdev le metto come "costanti" , almeno per avere una modalità di ripiego nel caso vada qualocsa storto.

comunque una occhiata a KMS nel kernel gliela darei se intendi utilizzare i drivers open    :Wink: 

----------

## The_strange

grazie a tutti per i consigli

ho modificato make.conf in questo modo

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa radeon"
```

ma ancora non vuole partire...

----------

## doom555

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> grazie a tutti per i consigli
> 
> ho modificato make.conf in questo modo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusami per la risposta probabilmente banale  :Very Happy:  : hai ricompilato dopo le modifiche a make.conf? Cioe hai eseguito:

```
#emerge -uDN @system
```

(forse è sufficiente anche solo -u)

----------

## sabayonino

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusami per la risposta probabilmente banale  : hai ricompilato dopo le modifiche a make.conf? Cioe hai eseguito:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Razz:   ho dato per scontato che lo facesse ....

----------

## The_strange

sìsì ma ancora niente....altri suggerimenti?

----------

## sabayonino

"niente" non vuol dir niente   :Rolling Eyes: 

Log e output

Xorg.conf

log di xorg

dirvers installati (open? closed ?)

settaggi di opengl

con la serie HD3000 , i drivers ufficiali non sono più supportati e dovresti ripiegare su quelli open (xf86-video-ati) o i legacy

Driver in xorg.conf : "ati"

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.13.2 (~)6.14.3-r1 6.14.6-r1 7.0.0 (~)7.0.0-r1 (~)7.1.0 {glamor udev}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

```

Drivers in xorg : fglrx

```
* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

   (legacy)   13.1_pre897^td ~13.1_pre897^td[1]

   (1)   13.1^td ~13.1^td[1] ~13.4^td ~13.6_beta^td

   {{debug disable-watermark kernel_linux +modules multilib pax_kernel qt4 static-libs}}

     Homepage:            http://www.amd.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for Radeon Evergreen (HD5000 Series) and newer chipsets

```

----------

## The_strange

grazie..provo vi faccio sapere...

----------

## The_strange

Niente ho provato e mi da gli stessi errori......

----------

## 64

The_strange ha scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> mi da gli stessi errori
> 
> 

 

cosa ti dice 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

scusa, se dici niente, come si fa a capire a che punto sei giunto?

```

emerge -pv x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

emerge -pv x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

```

cosa dicono?

----------

## The_strange

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) 
```

mi dice se voglio rinstallare :

```

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.8.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0

```

e la stessa cosa gli altri due comandi mi chiedono se voglio rinstallare i driver...

altri suggerimenti?...

----------

## djinnZ

rapidamente */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="it en"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse wacom"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600"
> ...

  */usr/src/linux/.config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
> 
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware"
> 
> # CONFIG_AGP is not set
> ...

  */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> FIRMWARE="yes"
> 
> # Specify directory to pull from
> 
> FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
> ...

 

```
emerge linux-firmware

emerge -aDNuv @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild -i
```

ma non spiego, fa caldo e non ho voglia di sbattermi. Di certo conviene agire con eselect per gallium. Qualcosa può essere che la ho dimenticata.

----------

